# Review bột uống Collagen Lemona Hàn Quốc có tốt thật không?



## mekhoeconthongminh

*Bột uống Collagen Lemona của Hàn Quốc 60 gói - Làm đẹp da, tăng đàn hồi, săn chắc cho da*

Bột uống Collagen Lemona chiết xuất từ cá thủy phân và vitamin C giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da tươi trẻ, căng mịn, làm giảm nếp nhăn và xóa mờ dấu hiệu của tuổi tác.

*Collagen bột Hàn Quốc *được hấp thu nhanh và mang hiệu quả cao đang được ưa chuộng tại nội địa Hàn.


​

*Giới thiệu bột uống Collagen Lemona:*

Collagen là một thành phần quan trọng liên kết các tế bào mô trong cơ thể. Sự thiếu hụt collagen ở sau tuổi 25 khiến làn da bị chảy xệ, khô ráp, mất độ đàn hồi, căng mịn, xuất hiện nếp nhăn, lão hóa.

Là phụ nữ hiện đại, bạn cần biết cách bổ sung collagen 1 cách an toàn và hiệu quả để duy trì tuổi thanh xuân, giúp bạn luôn tự tin, yêu đời.

Bột uống Collagen Lemona là một trong những thực phẩm bổ sung collagen nổi tiếng tại Hàn Quốc. Với hàm lượng 500mg collagen thủy phân từ cá và vitamin C, Lemona giúp cải thiện liên kết tế bào mô, duy trì độ săn chắc, đàn hồi cho làn da, làm giảm hình thành nếp nhăn. 

Collagen Lemona có hương vị chanh rất dễ uống. Ngoài ra, thiết kế từng gói nhỏ tiện dụng, dễ mang theo.

Đây là sản phẩm cao cấp của tập đoàn Kyung Nam Pharm.Co uy tín Hàn Quốc.

*Công dụng của bột uống Collagen Lemona:*

Bổ sung hàm lượng collagen và vitamin C cho cơ thể

Tăng cường sự liên kết các tế bào mô, giúp da săn chắc, đàn hồi

Duy trì độ ẩm tự nhiên, ngăn ngừa khô da

Giảm thiểu sự hình thành nếp nhăn, nếp gấp

Phục hồi tế bào tổn thương, tái tạo làn da, trẻ hóa da


​

*Thành phần có trong bột Collagen Lemona:*

Collagen 500mg: Collagen được Lemona chiết xuất từ cá bằng phương pháp thủy phân enzyme. Collagen nano phân tử nhỏ dễ dàng hấp thu vào cơ thể, mang hiệu quả cao hơn so với collagen thường. 

Vitamin C 120mg: Hỗ trợ tăng cường hấp thu collagen và thúc đẩy sản sinh collagen tự nhiên trong cơ thể. C chống oxy hóa, tăng đề kháng, giảm mệt mỏi.

*Bột uống Collagen Lemona có tốt không?*

*Bột uống Collagen Lemona* đang được ưa chuộng tại nội địa Hàn Quốc. Công thức collagen phân tử nano dễ dàng hấp thụ vào cơ thể (tốt hơn collagen thường).

Nguồn nguyên liệu cá sạch và quy trình sản xuất hiện đại đảm bảo độ tinh khiết. Bột collagen nano Hàn Quốc không chứa thêm thành phần phụ gia gây độc hại, dị ứng,... yên tâm khi sử dụng.

*Bột uống Collagen Lemona* có hương vị chanh, không tanh mùi cá, dễ uống. Thiết kế cực kỳ tiện lợi với gói nhỏ (2g) dễ dàng mang theo khi đi du lịch, công tác. Hộp lớn bên ngoài xinh xắn, sang trọng, có thể làm quà biếu tặng người thân, chị em gái…


​

*Cách sử dụng Collagen dạng bột của hàn quốc:*

- Ngày uống 2 gói, chia làm 2 lần uống. Hòa với nước hoặc uống trực tiếp đều được. 
- Bảo quản nơi khô ráo, tránh ánh nắng, ẩm.
- Không sử dụng cho trẻ em, phụ nữ mang thai
- Không dùng cho người dị ứng hải sản, cá.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng bột uống Collagen Hàn Quốc chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: https://mekhoeconthongminh.com
- Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

